# Pre-op EKG



## asterling (Jul 27, 2012)

My (GI) doctor saw a patient for pre-op, but the EKG portion was denied. I billed the visit 
V72.84 and another code for the reason for surgery. My office manager insists that I change it to sepial myocardial infarction and I high disagree. 

First the patient saw the doctor for pre-op, not her myocardial infarction.
Second if thats correct, that I can use myovardial infarction, why would a GI doctor be performing that? 
Third, the above patient has MCR, so no matter what I use its going to be denied. 

Can anyone please give me evidence that pre-op is to be used?


----------



## dphillips (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't have any evidence on paper and I don't know who your carrier is for Medicare, but, we code our EKG's all the time with the pre-op code and the reason for the surgery and we usually get paid. You may have to call your carrier to get a clarification on the denial first and then go from there. Hope this helps.

Dawn CPC, CCC


----------

